# Love Is In The Air aka The Pigeon Pad Is Now Occupied



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I posted this picture a week or so ago of a feral pigeon checking out an empty carrier .. 










I did get it cleaned up, and he has successfully wooed a little feral blue check. They bill and mate often when out in the yard and then fly into their newly redecorated pigeon pad and survey their backyard kingdom from the comfort of home.

I peeked in the carrier the other day to see if maid service was needed and found that they have made a pitiful start on a nest .. about three twigs in there  I've since tried to show him where the stash of nesting material is, but he has yet to carry any of it to her for approval or to place any of it in the pigeon pad.

I suspect there will be a nest of some sort very soon followed by eggs and babies 

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> I posted this picture a week or so ago of a feral pigeon checking out an empty carrier ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much rent do you charge? If it's very low, others may want to move in. LOL


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

There will be a few envious pairs around, wondering how they can get a luxury nest box 

Sure looks like a pleased pigeon

John


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Boy,... life never gets boring on the Whatley sanctuary.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lucky little ferals, please do keep us updated on their progress.

Thank you


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

With maid service yet! I may move in if they abandon it!

Margaret


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, this is not one of your rescued pigeons? Just one that visits you?

He is a pretty little guy.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The male who "discovered" the pigeon pad is actually one of Phil's youngsters that Phil brought to me quite a few months ago. This bird and some other youngsters were released into the duck pond flock a good while ago. This one returned for some reason about 5 or 6 weeks ago and has been hanging out in the back yard ever since. I know this one is one of Phil's as the bird had a funny little cowlick on the back of his head that was quite distinctive, and the pigeon pad bird has the same cowlick.

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

What a great way to reuse those old crates, they will be nice and dry out of the weather, great idea for people with balconies to put out for the ferals, when their done just take it to the car wash or hose it out. good stuff! keep us posted!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

What a lovely idea, and what a proud new house-owner! Best wishes for your new tenant and his mate!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Very cute. It never ceases to amaze (and amuse!) me how they love new "real estate". It's always so exciting for them to find a new house.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a clever bird! He's learned that people can be an excellent resource for an enterprising young bird! Do you also serve a Continental breakfast?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What can I say ?? This is definitely a bed and breakfast kinda place here  And lunch and dinner and snacks .. also maid service, laundry, grocery shopping, gardening/landscaping, urgent care, kindercare .. you name it .. we got it here!  No wonder I am tired all the time! 

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> What can I say ?? This is definitely a bed and breakfast kinda place here  And lunch and dinner and snacks .. also maid service, laundry, grocery shopping, gardening/landscaping, urgent care, kindercare .. you name it .. we got it here!  No wonder I am tired all the time!
> 
> Terry


LOL!!!! Please take care of yourself, so you're around for a long, long time.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> The male who "discovered" the pigeon pad is actually one of Phil's youngsters that Phil brought to me quite a few months ago. This bird and some other youngsters were released into the duck pond flock a good while ago. This one returned for some reason about 5 or 6 weeks ago and has been hanging out in the back yard ever since. I know this one is one of Phil's as the bird had a funny little cowlick on the back of his head that was quite distinctive, and the pigeon pad bird has the same cowlick.
> 
> Terry




Hi Terry, 



Awwwwwww...one of 'my' Babys..!!!



How sweet...


Phil
l v


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

We now have a pretty decent nest and two eggs. Looks like this relationship is serious and babies will soon be on the scene. I'm not sure that their choice of housing is going to be large enough for a family of four, but we shall see. 

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks you for keeping an eye out on the family to be, and for the update.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwww - that's wonderful news  It'll sure be warm and cozy in there when the babies come along. My thanks too for the update.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WISHING ALL THE BEST TO THE NEW FAMILY!!

You did good, Terry! Dad knew a good thing when he found it!! 

With Hugs and Scritches from

Shi and the gang


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

They certainly didn't waste any time! Pigeons are so adaptable!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well .. All is truly well with the "lovebirds" BUT now there is another pair hanging out in the backyard. I think some "stool pigeon" has put the word out that there are great deals here on rent free "apartments" that come with concierge service  I really am going to have to get a handle on this as I can't have bunches of free flying pigeons in my yard. The neighbors will have a hissy fit and the hawk will have a field day.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Mama On The Nest ..*

Got this pic just a few minutes before Daddy took over nest duty this morning. All is well in the Pigeon Pad! 










Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> The male who "discovered" the pigeon pad is actually one of Phil's youngsters that Phil brought to me quite a few months ago. This bird and some other youngsters were released into the duck pond flock a good while ago. This one returned for some reason about 5 or 6 weeks ago and has been hanging out in the back yard ever since. I know this one is one of Phil's as the bird had a funny little cowlick on the back of his head that was quite distinctive, and the pigeon pad bird has the same cowlick.
> 
> Terry


Actually Phil told him "when you are ready to settle down with a hen, go back over to Terry's place and find a good spot". That is a rightous nest they have made. Even if the place floods they will be dry and warm.

Margaret


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> Got this pic just a few minutes before Daddy took over nest duty this morning. All is well in the Pigeon Pad!
> Terry


What a beautiful face that hen has. It looks like she is winding up to wing whack you out of the area!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Now that they are "residents" here, I have named them Philip and Elizabeth (as in the Duke of Edinburgh and Queen Elizabeth). The Philip came from wanting to name our Phil's (pdpbison) youngster after him .. so I did  Now I guess we'll have to come up with some "royalty" type names for the babies when the time comes.

In the end result, they did do a very good job on the nest. It's so big that I won't be able to do much in the way of maid service in the Pigeon Pad for a good while.

Elizabeth is quite a pretty girl, and as you can see from the picture, she is very spunky and was within a millimeter of jumping up and wing whacking me a good one.

I'll keep you all posted .. we are now in "wait for babies" mode ..

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2008Sep09

Tried to get a photo of Philip on the nest but he flew the coop ..










Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They certainly have built a wonderful nest (and beautiful eggs), fit for royalty, that's for sure!


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> http://www.rims.net/2008Sep09
> 
> Tried to get a photo of Philip on the nest but he flew the coop ..
> 
> ...


Is that a pigeon fly near the eggs? Great looking eggs....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

ezemaxima said:


> Is that a pigeon fly near the eggs? Great looking eggs....


Yep .. it's a pigeon fly, but I got it! If you click on this link: http://www.rims.net/2008Sep09 you can see the captions to the photos.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I love this thread and hope it shows visitors just how smart our boys and girls are. They have built an awesome nest and look as cozy as can be.

I'm with TerriB. Elizabeth has the sweetest face.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Looks like they've built a fine nest. Smooth white healthy eggs. Those coarser twigs will allow for good air flow to dry out the abundant baby poops!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What a great idea. And he looks very proud of his little home. You'll have a lot of fun watching their progress. Please take lots of pictures, so we can watch it too. He's a pretty smart pigeon. I don't think he could find better accommodations.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*We Have Babies!*

http://www.rims.net/2008Sep21

The above link has a couple more pictures regarding the new arrivals as well as some other photos.










Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What darling babies. So, this couple is a feral pair, right? Are the confined in any way or just decided to live in your yard?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds said:


> What darling babies. So, this couple is a feral pair, right? Are the confined in any way or just decided to live in your yard?


Yep, they are feral. Papa Philip is a young pigeon that our Phil (pdpbison) sent over to me to ultimately be released at the duck pond park. I did release him and Phil's other healthy/able bodied birds at the park, but this one showed up in the backyard after being with the park flock for 4-6 weeks and just decided to stay. One day he brought back a pretty little feral blue check (Elizabeth) and started checking out the empty carrier that became the pigeon pad and now the pigeon nursery.

They aren't and weren't confined in any way. There is another feral pair hanging around now also. If I'm not careful, they will soon take over another available piece of "real estate".

Terry


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Terry, you have definitely earned their trust.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They're very cute.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Terry......The babies are so cute. Please keep the pictures coming. It will be so nice to watch them grow.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Cute babies! Glad you're feeding the smaller one to help it get a head start. Philip learned from our Phil that humans can be helpful, but how does the hen react to your kidnapping her baby?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, I must have posted in a wrong thread or it didn't take .. I did go out and check on the babies with Mama Elizabeth on the nest .. she wing whacked the doodoo out of me, but I did get to check the crops of both babies and they were both chock full .. all is well at this point. I'll be pissing off the pigeon parents again in the morning to check on the babies 

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are adorable, can't wait for more pics!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> ...I'll be pissing off the pigeon parents again...
> Terry


Yet another item to add to your resume! 

Glad both babies are doing well, but so nice to have you there as backup!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The babies are doing fine .. Papa Philip and Mama Elizabeth are doing a fine job! I am checking at least twice a day and getting wing whacked like crazy, but the parents are quite devoted and just "whip" me now without leaving the babies/nest.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Babies Are 1 Week Old!*

http://www.rims.net/2008Sep27










Terry


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Those are two really cute healthy looking babies. The parents are doing a great job. 

Keep the pictures coming........I'ts great to see them developing so well.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wow...they're growing aren't they? Don't ya just love the babies?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What beautiful, healthy babies! Such lucky parents to have such excellent support!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you everyone for looking and posting! These two babies were absolutely filled to the gills when I took that picture. Papa Philip was out helping to chase away the evil hawk and Mama Liz was out scarfing spilled seeds in the yard (even though she/he/they have ever full seed and water bowls in the pigeon pad).

The babies are now big enough that they will rise up and give me the evil eye for invading their space .. their little wing stubs ain't nearly big enough to whack me, but I know they would if they could!  They are awfully cute!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What cuties!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry, Those babies look incredible, thank you for the great supportive care for mom and pop and kids, and their housing. They quite lucky and VERY smart to have found your address.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Treesa and Renee! I have been debating whether to move the little feathered family to more secure quarters. The hawk doesn't seem to have discovered the babies yet, and I want to keep them and their parents safe. I'll probably be moving them in just a bit.

Terry


----------

